# what do you call a butt splice inbetween studs?



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Read someplace they recommend all butt splices be between studs or joists not 'on' them. there is a special device they put behind to screw to which makes a perfect tape splice just like tapered edges. What do you call those? Do all pro's use those? What do they cost??? Sounds like an excellent idea, want to use those soon if not too expensive.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://eastcoastdrywall.com/

I've never seen them used on any jobs I've been to or done.
Far cheaper to just use some strips of 1/2 CDX plywood.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You butt butts on the studs, not between them.
I probably don't get the question, maybe.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's suppost to be a way to save having to cut and waste as much sheetrock.


----------



## M Engineer (Feb 2, 2012)

Wilco makes a product for splicing between the studs to get a flat wall when finished. Google drywall butt splice and you will find lots of information on it and how to use 1/2 plywood.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> It's suppost to be a way to save having to cut and waste as much sheetrock.


Oh. What will they think of next.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Gives a smoother joint and if you join on the stud and it twists your joint can crack.
You can make your own. A strip of plywood with1/16" strips staples on the 2 sides.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Gives a smoother joint and if you join on the stud and it twists your joint can crack.
> You can make your own. A strip of plywood with1/16" strips staples on the 2 sides.


 
"A strip of plywood with1/16" strips staples on the 2 sides."

with1/16" strips staples on the 2 sides

explain, please


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

"rocksplicer" is a common commercial name. You basically have a board, with 1/16" risers on the 2 sides of it. When you center this over a butt joint and screw the drywall to it, it will "pull the drywall in" at the joint - giving you a tapered joint that is easier to mud/tape. Never used them, but am considering giving it a try.

http://www.ezbacker.com/rock_splicer.html


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Gives a smoother joint and if you join on the stud and it twists your joint can crack.
> You can make your own. A strip of plywood with1/16" strips staples on the 2 sides.


Any chunk of wood as a floater I reckon. Can't see the end product being any diff.
Do pros practice this splicing between the wood thing on a regular basis, or is it a DIY thing?


----------



## M Engineer (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Make em 54" long for ceiling and 48" for walls, make sure they lap onto the sheet above or below or on both sides as in a ceiling.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Any chunk of wood as a floater I reckon. Can't see the end product being any diff.
> Do pros practice this splicing between the wood thing on a regular basis, or is it a DIY thing?


Butt Boards are becoming more and more popular with pros because they really do totally eliminate butt-joint hassles.

However, make sure you check with your local department (AHJ) to see if they have any heartburn about them.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Also if studs or ceiling joists are not straight it does not matter!!!!
Did a drywall job following some framers, truss rafters we're off about1/2" in the 4' so in the 20' they were off about 2.5".


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Also if studs or ceiling joists are not straight it does not matter!!!!
> Did a drywall job following some framers, truss rafters we're off about1/2" in the 4' so in the 20' they were off about 2.5".


Not on my watch.


----------

